# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Was der Gasgrill alles kann

## Enrico

Am Wochenende hatten wir georgischen Besuch. Was ist einem Georgier so wichtig wie dem Thai der Reis? Brot. Also machte ich mich ans Werk:









Das Brot auf der Steinplatte war deutlich besser als das in der Aluschale, aber beide Brote waren sehr lecker und sind auch alle. Ausbaufähig, aber fürs erste mal super.

----------


## schiene

Für die ersten Versuche schauts doch schon gut aus.Mach mal frische Gartenkräuter und Chilipulver mit rein,wirst sehen das schmeckt ::

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Wochenende versuchten wir uns mal mit Schwein am Spies und drehten unsere erste Grillhaxe.



War recht gut geworden  ::

----------


## Enrico

Heute auch paar Kleinigkeiten zum Urlaub

----------


## Enrico

Nun beginnt wieder die Heimarbeit. Zur Einstimmung :



Aber heute ist Backtag. Weißbrot, Brot. Backen seit 19 Uhr. Jetzt ist das Mischbrot als letztes im Ofen:






Das zweite hat etwas die Form verloren. 


Das ist nun im Ofen

----------


## Kuhbach

Darf ich fragen, wie du das Brot auf dem Grill so gut hinbekommen hast? Hast du dafür einen Deckel und dann einfach weit oben platziert und niedrige Stufe gewählt ?

----------


## Enrico

Also der Grill hat einen Deckel (irgendwo schwirrt hier nen Bild davon rum). Ist also dann an sich wie ein Backofen, nur mit Unterhitze. Das bessere Brot hatte ich auf so einer Steinplatte, das andere auf so einer Backform. Werd ich bestimmt bald wieder machen  ::

----------


## Larissa

Das sieht total klasse aus, also die Brote  ::  Ich bin Vegetarierin, deswegen  :: 

Mein Mann hat auch geplant einen Gasgrill zu kaufen, ein Grund mehr für die Anschaffung!  :: 

Gruß,
Larissa

----------


## Enrico

Kann ich nur empfehlen, das Ding ist so vielseitig, das glaubt man Anfangs nicht. Macht mir heute noch fast jeden Tag Spaß  ::

----------


## Larissa

Wow, Pizza aus dem Gasgrill kenne ich auch, aber Brot habe ich noch nciht gesehen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Kann ich nur empfehlen, das Ding ist so vielseitig, das glaubt man Anfangs nicht. Macht mir heute noch fast jeden Tag Spaß


Das mit dem Brotbacken ist super!
Da waere ich nicht draufgekommen.

Ich habe mir einen mit Holzkohle gekauft, da tropft aber kein Fett drauf.

Die Einweihung steht noch aus, da der BatterieMotor gerade aus D unterwegs ist.

Sylvester geht es zur Sache!

----------

